# Everything needed to build rods



## coltongunner (Sep 4, 2013)

I've got everything you need to start building your own rods, whether it for fun or a business. I bought all of this at the beginning of the year, but have had some really large unexpected expenses, so my loss is your gain. Up for sale is an American Tackle Power Wrapper with chuck upgrade and rod dryer upgrade. (Retail $399.99)(Controlled by foot pedal) , CRB spine finder($39.95), CRB laser alignment system($34.95),Rodsmith Quad Rod Dryer ($188.96), nearly full quart kit of FlexCoat ($61.75), 40 Spool ProWrap colorfast kit($79.95), approx 90 disposable mixing brushes($26.65), alcohol burner and alcohol ($14.95), 500' of blank bagging material($13.95),MHX Rod rack ($26.95), 4 pack of Extreme Reamers($69.95). I also have plenty of metallic signature pens, 100 or so mixing cups, burnishing tools, picks, rod tape, shears, razors and other misc. building gadgets that value around $75. I'm sure I'm forgetting something but I'll add it in when I see I've missed it. Asking $925, and not willing to split it up. Feel free to text me at 706-680-0895 or PM me and I can send pics starting Wednesdy 4/30(currently out of town) thanks for looking guys!


----------

